# finding my killed prey



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

I have shoten two pigeons and i saw the feathers fly and die i know the bird was dead and one of them i saw drop to the ground. nut i shot them in tall grass with a hedge so i cant get them or see them. how should i try to get them?? even with squirrels or rabbits is there ny good way to find them if killed


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

ever look for easter eggs?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A dog, any old dog. will find dead birds in deep grass. Go borrow fido from uncle Fred.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Even better is if you know there is a very high possibility the game (and it is game, not prey) is non retrievable, don't shoot it.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

+1


----------

